# regalo



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

l'amica che era in ospedale è tornata a casa, tra un paio di settimane pensavo di andare a trovarla e, visto che è anche il suo compleanno, di farle un regalo. stavo pensando ad un diffusore di aromi con un kit di oli essenziali, mia sorella però sostiene sia meglio una yankee candle...  però la mia amica non è tipo da candele... però ora sono un po' indecisa. 
idee? anche lei compie 40 anni


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

Se non sai cosa regalare, non è amica, è conoscente.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'amica che era in ospedale è tornata a casa, tra un paio di settimane pensavo di andare a trovarla e, visto che è anche il suo compleanno, di farle un regalo. stavo pensando ad un diffusore di aromi con un kit di oli essenziali, mia sorella però sostiene sia meglio una yankee candle...  però la mia amica non è tipo da candele... però ora sono un po' indecisa.
> idee? anche lei compie 40 anni











						Sexy Shop Online | MySecretCase
					

Scopri il Sexy Shop Online #1 in Italia. MySecretCase, il paradiso del piacere per coppie, donne e uomini. Pacco anonimo e Spedizione gratuita.




					www.mysecretcase.com


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se non sai cosa regalare, non è amica, è conoscente.


dove hai letto che non so cosa regalare?


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sexy Shop Online | MySecretCase
> 
> 
> Scopri il Sexy Shop Online #1 in Italia. MySecretCase, il paradiso del piacere per coppie, donne e uomini. Pacco anonimo e Spedizione gratuita.
> ...


è appena operata, ora non è in forma per queste cose


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è appena operata, ora non è in forma per queste cose


Vabbè ma prima o poi tornerà in forma no?


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma prima o poi tornerà in forma no?


quelle cose lascio che se le compri insieme al compagno


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dove hai letto che non so cosa regalare?





> però ora sono un po' indecisa.
> idee?


da te


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> da te


io ho scritto che ho già pensato ad un regalo ma che sono indecisa, poi ovvio che se qualcuno desse un'idea che ci sta, potrei sempre seguirla, altrimenti farei il regalo che ho deciso 
se non sai essere utile puoi anche lasciar perdere


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'amica che era in ospedale è tornata a casa, tra un paio di settimane pensavo di andare a trovarla e, visto che è anche il suo compleanno, di farle un regalo. stavo pensando ad un diffusore di aromi con un kit di oli essenziali, mia sorella però sostiene sia meglio una yankee candle...  però la mia amica non è tipo da candele... però ora sono un po' indecisa.
> idee? anche lei compie 40 anni


Alla Lidl c’era settimana scorsa il diffusore di aromi, una bella cinesata a 19,90.


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

io sono sempre utile, per definizione. Anzi, risolutivo quasi sempre.
riformulando, visto che non si è capito: se è amica tua, quello che hai deciso di regalare è sicuramente la scelta più giusta.
baci


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alla Lidl c’era settimana scorsa il diffusore di aromi, una bella cinesata a 19,90.


le ciofeche non le regalo mai




ivanl ha detto:


> io sono sempre utile, per definizione. Anzi, risolutivo quasi sempre.
> riformulando, visto che non si è capito: se è amica tua, quello che hai deciso di regalare è sicuramente la scelta più giusta.
> baci


continui a non essere utile     cmq su una cosa non sbagli: ho sempre ragione


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le ciofeche non le regalo mai


Le cinesate non sono mica ciofeche.
Se pensi che pure Apple produce in Cina…


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> continui a non essere utile   cmq su una cosa non sbagli: ho sempre ragione


e allora siamo in due


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le cinesate non sono mica ciofeche.
> Se pensi che pure Apple produce in Cina…


apple produce in cina ma non è roba cinese eh, come samsung e tante grandi marche che semplicemente abbattono i costi
se me la chiami cinesata però fai un giudizio sulla qualità


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> apple produce in cina ma non è roba cinese eh, come samsung e tante grandi marche che semplicemente abbattono i costi
> se me la chiami cinesata però fai un giudizio sulla qualità


oh io ce l’ho, sono appassionato di cinesate 
funziona benissimo! 
l’ha soloun difetto, ma non lo racconto.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> oh io ce l’ho, sono appassionato di cinesate
> funziona benissimo!
> l’ha soloun difetto, ma non lo racconto.


dimmelo, tanto il lidl ce l'ho scomodo e non ci vado mai


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dimmelo, tanto il lidl ce l'ho scomodo e non ci vado mai


Mica solo alla Lidl. Pure al MD ed al Penny.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'amica che era in ospedale è tornata a casa, tra un paio di settimane pensavo di andare a trovarla e, visto che è anche il suo compleanno, di farle un regalo. stavo pensando ad un diffusore di aromi con un kit di oli essenziali, mia sorella però sostiene sia meglio una yankee candle...  però la mia amica non è tipo da candele... però ora sono un po' indecisa.
> idee? anche lei compie 40 anni


attenta alle profumazioni sono molto personali.
La tua amica ha un hobby o le piace qualcosa in particolar modo?


----------



## Koala (1 Marzo 2022)

Secondo me il diffusore è meglio della candela, per la candela devi conoscere bene la persona per sapere i suoi “gusti”… mentre il diffusore sarà poi lei a scegliere i profumi che più gradisce


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mica solo alla Lidl. Pure al MD ed al Penny.


MD dove sto io neanche c'è, al penny andrò a vedere    ma non mi hai detto il difetto però


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> attenta alle profumazioni sono molto personali.
> La tua amica ha un hobby o le piace qualcosa in particolar modo?


gli oli sono in kit e non li scegli, a meno che tu non vada in erboristeria e li prendi separatamente
lei è appassionata di criminologia e sta seguendo anche dei corsi 


Koala ha detto:


> Secondo me il diffusore è meglio della candela, per la candela devi conoscere bene la persona per sapere i suoi “gusti”… mentre il diffusore sarà poi lei a scegliere i profumi che più gradisce


infatti è quello che pensavo anche io, io amo le candele ma a lei non ne ho mai vista neanche una in casa, tra l'altro il diffusore è anche qualcosa che, con gli oli giusti, fa anche bene alla salute


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> MD dove sto io neanche c'è, al penny andrò a vedere    ma non mi hai detto il difetto però
> 
> gli oli sono in kit e non li scegli, a meno che tu non vada in erboristeria e li prendi separatamente
> lei è appassionata di criminologia e sta seguendo anche dei corsi
> ...


se è appasionata di criminologia le potrebbe piacere un autore come Donato Carrisi , un libro molto bello è  Il suggeritore.
Il diffusore c'è  Lamp Berger che ha sia diffusori che lampade catalitica. Quest'ultima ha nella gamma un liquido neutro ,senza profumazione che serve per allungare le altre profumazioni o anche solo per purificare l'aria.
La lamp berger veniva utilizzata per iginiezzare negli ospedali.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se è appasionata di criminologia le potrebbe piacere un autore come Donato Carrisi , un libro molto bello è  Il suggeritore.
> Il diffusore c'è  Lamp Berger che ha sia diffusori che lampade catalitica. Quest'ultima ha nella gamma un liquido neutro ,senza profumazione che serve per allungare le altre profumazioni o anche solo per purificare l'aria.
> La lamp berger veniva utilizzata per iginiezzare negli ospedali.


il suggeritore è stupendo ma lei legge tanto e non so tutti i libri che ha
su questa lamp berger mi informo, grazie


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Marzo 2022)

40 anni? È il momento giusto per fare un regalo totalmente inutile e tendenzialmente scemo. Una maglietta personalizzata, un oggetto particolare che abbia un senso per lei. Oli o candele sono più da regalo natalizio, ma da compleanno, soprattutto così importante, direi di no.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 40 anni? È il momento giusto per fare un regalo totalmente inutile e tendenzialmente scemo. Una maglietta personalizzata, un oggetto particolare che abbia un senso per lei. Oli o candele sono più da regalo natalizio, ma da compleanno, soprattutto così importante, direi di no.


   facciamo un regalo importante: una minchiata   la maglietta assolutamente no,  per oggetto particolare cosa intendi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il suggeritore è stupendo ma lei legge tanto e non so tutti i libri che ha
> su questa lamp berger mi informo, grazie


Beh fai l originale...
Uccidi crudelmente il suo vicino...e chiedile di indagare...


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 40 anni? È il momento giusto per fare un regalo totalmente inutile e tendenzialmente scemo. Una maglietta personalizzata, *un oggetto particolare che abbia un senso per lei. *Oli o candele sono più da regalo natalizio, ma da compleanno, soprattutto così importante, direi di no.


Io propongo il rabbit.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> facciamo un regalo importante: una minchiata   la maglietta assolutamente no,  per oggetto particolare cosa intendi?


Il compleanno è importante, non il regalo! Il regalo deve essere scemo! 
A me hanno regalato dei gemelli totalmente inutili e impresentabili in società, ma me li custodisco gelosamente. 
Oggetto particolare non so, dipende appunto dai gusti suoi.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il compleanno è importante, non il regalo! Il regalo deve essere scemo!
> A me hanno regalato dei gemelli totalmente inutili e impresentabili in società, ma me li custodisco gelosamente.
> Oggetto particolare non so, dipende appunto dai gusti suoi.


no, il regalo deve essere personale e dedicato, non scemo    a meno che il destinatario non sia tu  


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh fai l originale...
> Uccidi crudelmente il suo vicino...e chiedile di indagare...


 ma io angioletta sono...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no, il regalo deve essere personale e dedicato, non scemo    a meno che il destinatario non sia tu
> 
> ma io angioletta sono...


Ci crediamo


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io propongo il rabbit.


A 40 anni? Sarebbe sicuramente l'ennesimo.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'amica che era in ospedale è tornata a casa, tra un paio di settimane pensavo di andare a trovarla e, visto che è anche il suo compleanno, di farle un regalo. stavo pensando ad un diffusore di aromi con un kit di oli essenziali, mia sorella però sostiene sia meglio una yankee candle...  però la mia amica non è tipo da candele... però ora sono un po' indecisa.
> idee? anche lei compie 40 anni


Se scrivi che budget hai dai qualche info in più.
Leggendo diffusore mi pare sui 30-50 euro.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ci crediamo


   no dai, una volta ero peggio, ormai sono inoffensiva 


Marjanna ha detto:


> Se scrivi che budget hai dai qualche info in più.
> Leggendo diffusore mi pare sui 30-50 euro.


sì il budget è sui 50€


----------



## Marjanna (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì il budget è sui 50€


mmm 
non facile per una donna di 40 anni

pensi apprezzerebbe di più una cosa per la casa o qualcosa per lei?


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> mmm
> non facile per una donna di 40 anni
> 
> pensi apprezzerebbe di più una cosa per la casa o qualcosa per lei?


a me piace fare regali personali, non mi piace il regalo "utile", le cose utili te le compri da te... io pensavo ad un diffusore per farle un regalo per lei ma che le rimanesse anche


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

Io per i 50esimi dei miei due amici ho regalato un Bordeaux ed un Whisky dello stesso anno di nascita...ma erano a tre zeri


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me piace fare regali personali, non mi piace il regalo "utile", le cose utili te le compri da te... io pensavo ad un diffusore per farle un regalo per lei ma che le rimanesse anche


mmmm....un diffusore mi sembra tristolino e non lo trovo per niente personale, è una di quelle cose che si prendono coi punti del supermercato quando sono finite le tovagliette
Se ama molto i profumi ce l'ha già sicuramente, e se non li ama è abbastanza inutile.

Se siete così amiche cercherei altro, un buono per un massaggio, magari che fate in due chiacchierando mi sembrerebbe più carino. O qualsasi cosa che comporti un uscita assieme, dalla spa alla degustazione di vini, ecc. ecc.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A 40 anni? Sarebbe sicuramente l'ennesimo.


Vabbè ci sono quelli più moderni ora.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> mmmm....un diffusore mi sembra tristolino e non lo trovo per niente personale, è una di quelle cose che si prendono coi punti del supermercato quando sono finite le tovagliette
> Se ama molto i profumi ce l'ha già sicuramente, e se non li ama è abbastanza inutile.
> 
> Se siete così amiche cercherei altro, un buono per un massaggio, magari che fate in due chiacchierando mi sembrerebbe più carino. O qualsasi cosa che comporti un uscita assieme, dalla spa alla degustazione di vini, ecc. ecc.


ma lei vive a 200km da me...    le cose da fare insieme sono un po' difficili da organizzare
e cmq ci sono diffusori bellissimi che sono complementi d'arredo


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lei vive a 200km da me...    le cose da fare insieme sono un po' difficili da organizzare
> e cmq ci sono diffusori bellissimi che sono complementi d'arredo


appunto...un'occasione per far qualcosa assieme

Cerca qualcosa a metà strada e vi date appuntamento


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> appunto...un'occasione per far qualcosa assieme
> 
> Cerca qualcosa a metà strada e vi date appuntamento


ok e per regalo cosa le faccio?


----------



## Vera (1 Marzo 2022)

Io vi dico solo che quando compirò 40 anni non la voglio una candela. Cosa devo accendere, un cero?
Una bella giornata in spa, grazie, con una bella bottiglia di vino d'accompagnamento.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Io, quando arriverò a 40 anni, voglio un super week end alle terme con tanto di sesso con un bel fusto.


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ok e per regalo cosa le faccio?


Esistono smartbox per degustazioni, spa, massaggi...ecc.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Esistono smartbox per degustazioni, spa, massaggi...ecc.


ne ho regalati quintali, ma non era a quello che stavo pensando


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ne ho regalati quintali, ma non era a quello che stavo pensando


ma il concetto è qualcosa da fare assieme...la smartbox è il pretesto


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma il concetto è qualcosa da fare assieme...la smartbox è il pretesto


ma quello è il tuo concetto, non quello che voglio regalarle io


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quello è il tuo concetto, non quello che voglio regalarle io


il mio era un suggerimento ... se vuoi regalarle qualcosa di impersonale fai pure, probabilmente finirà nella riffa dei regali al prossimo natale


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> il mio era un suggerimento ... se vuoi regalarle qualcosa di impersonale fai pure, probabilmente finirà nella riffa dei regali al prossimo natale


questo forse accade con i tuoi amici


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> questo forse accade con i tuoi amici


Forse ... tanto non m'invitano mai alle riffe di natale


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Forse ... tanto non m'invitano mai alle riffe di natale


probabilmente perchè riciclano tutti i tuoi regali


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> probabilmente perchè riciclano tutti i tuoi regali


...o forse è perché non ho amici


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...o forse è perché non ho amici


----------



## Marjanna (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me piace fare regali personali, non mi piace il regalo "utile", le cose utili te le compri da te... io pensavo ad un diffusore per farle un regalo per lei ma che le rimanesse anche


Il regalo utile può essere anche personale, poi dipende dalla persona. 
Mi sembra che te vuoi dire qualcosa che lei non si comprerebbe, non la valuterebbe come spesa, però nel momento che lo regali apprezza.

Se hai già deciso per il diffusore di aromi, e pensi rientri in questo, non hai che da scegliere quale.
Tipo un regalo simile a me, finirebbe a prendere polvere. Proverei ad usarlo eh, però il rischio che rimanga lì sarebbe alto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2022)

Intimo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intimo


Intimo... difficilissimo azzeccare i gusti....
Io lo eviterei proprio...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ok e per regalo cosa le faccio?


Ma scusa, se è appassionata di una materia specifica vira su quello. Quelle così sono un po' deviate, ma secondo me con un manuale la fai contenta. Quelli figherrimi sono purtroppo americani e costano un botto, ma se vai in una qualche libreria universitaria e chiedi un manuale di criminologia e/o criminalistica dovrebbero saperti consigliare e ci fai un figurone.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Intimo... difficilissimo azzeccare i gusti....
> Io lo eviterei proprio...


Non credo proprio.
A meno di andare sul genere sexyshop


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.
> A meno di andare sul genere sexyshop


Guarda per esempio...io e mia sorella che abbiamo gusti simili in fatto di intimo ed ad entrambe non piacciono pizzi lacci cazzi e mazzi ..
Non ci troviamo cmq .. quello che piace a me non piace a lei e viceversa...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda per esempio...io e mia sorella che abbiamo gusti simili in fatto di intimo ed ad entrambe non piacciono pizzi lacci cazzi e mazzi ..
> Non ci troviamo cmq .. quello che piace a me non piace a lei e viceversa...


Capisco. Ma tra sorelle è inevitabile la differenziazione.
Un bel completo piace a tutte. Semplice, ma con un po’ di pizzo. Niente a che vedere con completi per San Valentino di Intimissimi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma tra sorelle è inevitabile la differenziazione.
> Un bel completo piace a tutte. Semplice, ma con un po’ di pizzo. Niente a che vedere con completi per San Valentino di Intimissimi.


Ecco...non mi piace il pizzo proprio


----------



## alberto15 (1 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se non sai cosa regalare, non è amica, è conoscente.


oppure e' una moglie


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco...non mi piace il pizzo proprio


Comunque di una amica si conoscono un minimo i gusti.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'amica che era in ospedale è tornata a casa, tra un paio di settimane pensavo di andare a trovarla e, visto che è anche il suo compleanno, di farle un regalo. stavo pensando ad un diffusore di aromi con un kit di oli essenziali, mia sorella però sostiene sia meglio una yankee candle...  però la mia amica non è tipo da candele... però ora sono un po' indecisa.
> idee? anche lei compie 40 anni


Regalale una serata,  a teatro o un concerto.
O vai sui gioielli/gioiellini etc. 
Se non vuoi investire tanto ci sono a cercarli ottimi negozi di oro usato e anche di antiquariato. 
Un piccolo ciondolo, un pendente.


----------

